# Saturn Sky Redline Looking Good To Me!



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I just paid $3.05 a gallon for gas yesterday. This little Saturn (due this fall) is starting to appeal to me:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree, cept I like the Solstice. It will definetely be the next car in our Garage. 

260 hp 260tq and 2800lbs. I am a player. i only hope they go with a 6 speed. Should know for sure next week as the ordering books come out.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the assist with the photo, 05GTO.

I've owned two Corvettes, and so far those are the only two-seaters I've had experience with. Maybe it's weird for a torque junkie to admit, but a smaller, nimble sports car has always appealed to me. I don't want to go through life without my car ownership history having included one of these. The intimacy, price point, power and economy of the Solstice/Sky make them really attractive.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah- pretty car....but I'll bet your average mpg isn't going to vary significantly between your Holden and the Sky Redline...it may even be worse.

Break it down. It's actually kind of amazing.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Should know for sure next week as the ordering books come out.


Would you mind sharing? And will GMS be available? Should I go this route, it'll be a tossup between the Sky and Solstice. I like my Pontiac dealership and I know everyone there, so going with a Sky would mean meeting a whole new group of folks. I like the Sky's edgy, quasi-Corvette styling a lot, but the Solstice wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yeah- pretty car....but I'll bet your average mpg isn't going to vary significantly between your Holden and the Sky Redline...it may even be worse.
> 
> Break it down. It's actually kind of amazing.


You make a good point. For a brief spell I owned a '91 Beretta GTZ with the buzzy, 180-bhp Quad Four in it. To get that sucker to move with anywhere near the alacrity of my previous car (an '86 Vette), I had to wind the bejeebers out of it . . . thereby ruining whatever economy it may have offered.

If you pick a reasonable rate of everyday, stoplight-to-stoplight acceleration--whatever rate your own "internal motor" naturally selects--I've always held that a very powerful car probably matches the fuel economy of a smaller car that you have to beat the snot out of to get up to speed. Kinda like handing a full suitcase to both Conan the Barbarian and Pee Wee Herman: They both can move it, but one is working awfully hard to get the job done while the other is loafing.

Still, we're looking here at a car that weighs nearly _1,000 pounds _less than ours, but is only down 140 bhp. Kinda fun to think about.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

As a former Miata owner, I really liked the looks of the Solstice and although I haven't seen the Skye personally, the design looks even more wicked to me. (And therefore more appealing)

I hope the Skye has a usable trunk, but since it shares design with Solstice, I'm guessing it won't. I've also heard neither will have a spare tire only a can of goo and a built in compressor. Great for fixing a nail or screw hole, but little comfort if you blow out one of those low profile tires on a pothole. Go to the CrossFire forum, and you'll read the horror stories of people stranded and financially raped trying to get a tire replaced.

That and a trunk that makes the GTO trunk look like it's in a Crown Victoria were enough reasons for me not to seriously consider one. I blew off purchasing a CrossFire for the same reasons. Makes one marvel at how Mazda designed a usable trunk AND a spare tire in the Miata.

End of rant- - -the Solstice seems to be in demand, so what do I know?


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't like either of them. I was number 2 on the list to buy the sky when it arrived at the dealership. Well it arrived about a month ago, and I did not like it at all. It just seemed like it was really cheap. Especially right now they are tacking on an extra $5,000. So it brought it to a total of $30,000. So i decided to trade in the 05 gto for the 06 gto. If i was one of you i would save the money and buy a mini cooper s and trick it out. I can get a 350hp mini cooper for $30,000. I would save your money, the car just seemed really really cheap to me.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho - I agree. If they put the 6 spd in it then I believe the little one will be a little better. If they stick with the 5 spd then the GTO will reign supreme

GM Kid - Order books are available on the 24th. The order book will tell us what the changes will be. Still will not be able to order one yet. But we are one step closer. 

GMS - Not at my store. but it will be available if the dealership allows it. It just does not make sense for us to sell them at GMS when we have 30 people waiting in line to pay MSRP. Since this is one of the *ONLY* cars Pontiac makes that can make that claim. 

Noz - The very first thing I would do is switch to Run Flats. I would not even drive off the lot.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's funny, I've actually _seen_ two of these cars on the road, and while I'm a Solstice fan, this car blows it out of the water when it comes to appearance. Pictures don't do this car justice!
P.S. Poor bastard in a Solstice got his ass handed to him on Monday afternoon by a white SRT4, he started it.......:willy:


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I think both the Solstice and Sky are nice looking vehicles, and I was pleasantly surprised when I saw a Solstice on the Pontiac dealer's lot and saw it is a bigger car than what I expected (a bit bigger than the lastest MR2). 

Still, I couldn't see myself personally owning one--though the higher power versions coming out sound interesting. I've always been a person who feels paranoid about small cars. I just feel safer in something large--but I don't like going too large (say, SUV) because you lose braking distance and maneuverability (I probably spelled that wrong). 

Anyway, if you like to go quick, I agree with Groucho that it's really going to drive the numbers down a lot. Not to mention that the EPA numbers suck anyway. I've always owned V8s except for one vehicle--a Cavalier 4cyl. I bought the Cavalier because I wanted a newer vehicle, and something more economical. But, I would drive it with the gas pedal down 50% or more almost all the time, and very often floor it. I very often found myself trying to press the pedal down further--though it was against the floor--and feeling panicked because I wasn't accelerating fast enough to merge with traffic. I expected to sprout gray hairs driving that gutless wonder. And to add insult to injury, my actual gas mileage was 21-22mpg--and that was with mostly highway driving. 

Oh another thing that is interesting, is looking up real-world gas mileage figures on a different vehicle and calculating how much it would be different per year. I've done some calculations, and for a more economical vehicle that I would consider, I would save about $300-$360/year. Considering how much less fun I'd have in that more economical vehicle, I figured I'd pay the extra bucks.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I really hate to say this but if you are considering gas milage try a newer civic si. My friend got around 35 miles per gallon with mixed driving and the sky/solstice is claiming around 22-28 miles per gallon


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a nice picture of the Saturn Sky Redline:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Here's a nice picture of the Saturn Sky Redline:



You would post one in that color. Those bastards are getting the best color for this vehicle. God I am so jealous of that.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd rebadge it as an Opel GT.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'd rebadge it as an Opel GT.


So . . . you don't like the Saturn badge either?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> So . . . you don't like the Saturn badge either?


Meh. It's not as repulsive as the hideous red wedgie, but no. And the Opel GT is the _exact_ same car.

The Red Wedgie is just embarrassing. Saturn is just boring.

Nice looking little car, though. Way prettier than the Solstice.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Meh. It's not as repulsive as the hideous red wedgie, but no. And the Opel GT is the _exact_ same car.
> 
> The Red Wedgie is just embarrassing. Saturn is just boring.
> 
> Nice looking little car, though. Way prettier than the Solstice.


:agree But Saturn needed a boost from the door wedges they were selling for years. When I first saw the car, I kept thinking "pretty as hell, but it's a Saturn." Now that I see what GM used to be, a powerhouse, to what the are now, struggling, I feel that whatever they can do to improve their position should be applauded. Besides, I saw what Lingenfelter I beleive did with a Soltice. Dropped a 'Vette engine in one and damn near outperformed the 'Vette! Badge it American. Maybe it'll save a few jobs.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Think it is/was Mallet with the LS2.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

criminally_sane said:


> :agree But Saturn needed a boost from the door wedges they were selling for years. When I first saw the car, I kept thinking "pretty as hell, but it's a Saturn." Now that I see what GM used to be, a powerhouse, to what the are now, struggling, I feel that whatever they can do to improve their position should be applauded. Besides, I saw what Lingenfelter I beleive did with a Soltice. Dropped a 'Vette engine in one and damn near outperformed the 'Vette! Badge it American. Maybe it'll save a few jobs.


yeah i saw the Lingenfelter Soltice, it was, actually still is at the NY auto show. Pitty it was just sitting there, would of like them to turn it on but it looked sick though.
It's good to see GM trying to head in the right direction with the soltice and Sky even though there are still some boring people working there drawing average cars and trucks.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve A said:


> Think it is/was Mallet with the LS2.


I think you're right. I gotta find the C/D. It was an LS2.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

criminally_sane said:


> I think you're right. I gotta find the C/D. It was an LS2.


Here you go:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Hot Rod Magazine_ did a LS7 Solstice as well. Drool-inducing.

http://hotrod.com/projectbuild/hdrp_0605_pontiac_solstice_project_v8_engine_build/


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> _Hot Rod Magazine_ did a LS7 Solstice as well. Drool-inducing.
> 
> http://hotrod.com/projectbuild/hdrp_0605_pontiac_solstice_project_v8_engine_build/


That car is a rocket, straight line and cornering.

Jody


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> I just paid $3.05 a gallon for gas yesterday.


Wow, this thread is one week old! That price of $3.05 I paid last week is making me pine for the old days!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> Wow, this thread is one week old! That price of $3.05 I paid last week is making me pine for the old days!



I paid $3.29 last Sunday (haven't started the Goat since)


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

On my way to work the price for 91 octane was 3.47 a gallon.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

socal gto said:


> On my way to work the price for 91 octane was 3.47 a gallon.



The good news is I'll be putting a lot less miles on the goat!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

What are we talking about here. We are GTO owners. We didn't buy the thing for MPG, we bought it bacause we like to haul ass! So, if your thinking Saturn or whatever, go get a used HyBrid. Kinda like lack of sex, when you get it, it's extra exciting, as opposed to getting used to the HP and more isn't enough.
On the other hand, I parked my '67 Chevelle because it need some major work to be a reliable Daily Driver (25 years as a DD). The car has been converted to FI/700R4 and is very respectable on gas for a '67. The Goat doesn't get as good MPG, but I haven't done final tune and we all know they run rich stock.
Bottom line, if your going after a car to save gas, take into accout what the car will cost you minus what it will save you in MPG. You could save the GTO in actual miles of usage, or get out of it what you bought it for in th4 first place...
HAUL ASS!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

BTW: What wheels are those on the Hot Rod Solstice?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

4 BKT VET said:


> What are we talking about here. We are GTO owners. We didn't buy the thing for MPG, we bought it bacause we like to haul ass!



Yep! :agree 

I just figure that there is no point in me driving my goat to work and back in stop and go traffic (when I go from 8 to 5 that is...) I'd rather keep her tucked in nice and tight until I can let her RUN!!!  :lol: :rofl:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Mileage vs. Power*

I guess this just goes to show that there's more than one way to get your automotive thrills.

Yeah, I definitely bought the GTO because it was a bargain-basement route to an LS2. The exhaust note and right-now torque are intoxicating. What's more, the Goat was the third in a line of GM V8-powered cars I've owned: A '94 Z28 and an '01 Vette preceeded it.

But is it inconsistent with my love of cars that nimble, hot-looking little scooters like the Sky or Solstice (or even the Lotus Elise) also appeal to me? Car love comes in all flavors.

This is a legitimate debate for me. The Solstice GXP and Sky Redline, with 260 horsepower pushing around about 2900 pounds, could be a lot of fun. And frankly, the decision to incorporate this kind of vehicle into my car ownership history wouldn't be made so much on the basis of gas mileage (because my driving style likely would negate any advantage on that score) as on the basis of looks, fun and performance.

Naturally, I'd like it even better if there were a checkbox on the options list that'd enable me to drop an LS2 or LS7 into the engine bay (as with the Mallet and _Hot Rod _projects noted above), but even without that choice, the prospect of driving what amounts to a go-kart on the street seems fun.

Decisions, decisions. This is so like me: Enjoying the heck out of one car while already eyeballing what comes next. Ya always have to have a plan.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Mallet- $22k for the basic LS2 swap- retains full warranty according to the Mallet rep I spoke with at the NY Auto Show last weekend . There's your "checkbox"!!!!
Joe


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Mallet- $22k for the basic LS2 swap- retains full warranty according to the Mallet rep I spoke with at the NY Auto Show last weekend . There's your "checkbox"!!!!
> Joe


Assuming I could come up with $22k!


----------

